# Driving to Cyprus



## Toenee10 (9 mo ago)

Hi Everyone,
Buying a house in paphos, would like to drive over with a van, loaded with my two classic motorcycles, house items, 2 dogs, and the wife!, arrive at our new home, import the van and bikes, and live happy ever after, sounds simple! Can it be done ? 
thanks
Toenee10


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Hi - from the information in a similar recent post 









Taking dogs to Cyprus from UK.


Hi guys. My wife and I are moving to Cyprus in July 2022. However, we want to take our beloved dogs with us. We live in Scotland. Can anyone reccommed a firm/airline that can transport dogs please? Thank you. Neil and Mags.




www.expatforum.com





Jim


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It is not easy to drive as there are no ferries to Cyprus except from Turkey to the North. That would mean having to cross the border from the North and it is illegal to bring dogs across the border. The used to be a freight company that sometimes takes passengers but I had heard that it no longer does.

Edit. I have just googled Salamis freight lines and it is possible they might be able to take limited passengers.


----------



## baxi (12 mo ago)

Veronica said:


> It is not easy to drive as there are no ferries to Cyprus except from Turkey to the North. That would mean having to cross the border from the North and it is illegal to bring dogs across the border. The used to be a freight company that sometimes takes passengers but I had heard that it no longer does.
> 
> Edit. I have just googled Salamis freight lines and it is possible they might be able to take limited passengers.


it might pay you search , pireas Greece , that's where the ferries leave , there was one to Limassol , where one had to leave the vehicle at the docks and they loaded it for Cyprus , since lockdown things have changed , i have driven accross the border in the past , trnc , - pathos , but would not recommend anybody to do it now ? ,


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

The Greece-Cyprus-Greece car and passenger ferry service starts next month. Prices are pretty reasonable.



Top Kinisis Travel | Holiday Packages, Hotels and Flights, Cheap Holidays


----------



## Kvl84 (8 mo ago)

Is that passenger/car ferry running?


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Kvl84 said:


> Is that passenger/car ferry running?


The service starts on 19th June, but bookings can be made now through the Top Kinisis website. Demand, not surprisingly, has been very high.









Over 2,000 ferry tickets already booked | Cyprus Mail


Over 2,000 tickets have already been booked for the Cyprus-Greece ferry link while August is set to the busiest month, according to travel agent Akis Kelepeshis. “By Monday evening, there have been 2,000 tickets booked,” the executive chairman of Top Kinisis told Sigma on Tuesday, adding that...




cyprus-mail.com


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I wish this service had been available when we were living in Cyprus. We always felt a bit trapped on the island and would love to have been able to jump on a ferry to explore Greece and its neighbouring countries.


----------



## deadmou5ie (8 mo ago)

Veronica said:


> I wish this service had been available when we were living in Cyprus. We always felt a bit trapped on the island and would love to have been able to jump on a ferry to explore Greece and its neighbouring countries.


Sadly, the ferry takes 30 hours. 
So for some people it would eat up a lot of their holiday time if they have to spend 60 hour on a boat (return).


----------



## deadmou5ie (8 mo ago)

Toenee10 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Buying a house in paphos, would like to drive over with a van, loaded with my two classic motorcycles, house items, 2 dogs, and the wife!, arrive at our new home, import the van and bikes, and live happy ever after, sounds simple! Can it be done ?
> thanks
> Toenee10


We're now doing exactly that: 
drive our pets and some home stuff via the greece - cyprus ferry. 

One thing to remember: 
Book your ticket as soon as possible. 
There is a very small number of pets allowed on board. 
You have to book your ticket for human & car and in the remarks you mention how many pets and where they going to be (only one pet in cabin allowed, the rest has to be in kennel).
The ferry people are then confirming the availability of pet transport on that day and get back to you so you can pay for the pet tickets. 
So do get your ticket asap. 
Driving via Turkey is out of the question if done with pets: 
Cyprus will not let you cross the border with pets.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Update from Cyprus Mail:









Feverish preparations are underway for the much-awaited resumption of the ferry link between Cyprus and Greece, which is set to depart from Limassol to Piraeus at midday on Sunday.

The last ferry link between the two countries set sail 21 years ago. Speaking to the Cyprus News Agency, the CEO of Scandro Holding Ltd, the company operating the link, Marios Michael said the ferry was already docked at Limassol port.

“We are taking care of the last, important details, working 24 hours a day,” Michael said.

“The first trips will be decisive for us, as they will let us know what and where to improve. We will listen carefully to our customers’ feedback.
The ship was fully refurbished in Suez, Egypt before making its ways to Cyprus through the Piraeus port in Athens.
“We are ready,” Michael said. “People are very interested in the ferry link and bookings have exceeded every expectation we had.
“We have invested a lot in this venture, we don’t want to last only for a few years, we really want it to stay.”
According to Michael, over 6,500 people booked a place on the ferry link for the upcoming weeks and 1,500 vehicle berths have been reserved, mostly concerning motorcycles.
He also added that the ship will carry a maximum of 270 passenger per trip, with the number rising to 340 including staff members.
The cheapest return tickets for adults, with a simple seating arrangement, are set at €76 while a second-class cabin return ticket is at €80. The respective one-way tickets cost €38 and €40.
VIP cabin return tickets are set to cost €160 for a return and €80 one-way.
Children aged 4-12 will be charged €56 for are a return, while those aged up to four will be charged €31. Cars up to five metres in size will be charged €203 return, a motorbike €125 and pets €100 (if in a cabin, otherwise €70 if in a kennel).
The details were announced by the deputy shipping ministry as it was reported that the service will last until September 16, with four trips scheduled for June, eight in July, seven in August and three in September.
A total of 173 people are expected to make the first trip on the ferry link, including deputy minister of tourism Savvas Perdios, undersecretary to the President Kyriacos Koushos, deputy shipping minister Vassilis Demetriades and Greek Tourism Minister Sophia Zacharaki.
President Nicos Anastasiades will also take part in a ceremony marking the departure of the ferry link at the Limassol port on Sunday.









All set for ferry launch | Cyprus Mail


Feverish preparations are underway for the much-awaited resumption of the ferry link between Cyprus and Greece, which is set to depart from Limassol to Piraeus at midday on Sunday. The last ferry link between the two countries set sail 21 years ago. Speaking to the Cyprus News Agency, the CEO…




cyprus-mail.com


----------



## ntz1111 (4 mo ago)

Hello guys. How did that crossing go ? And did you need to temporarily import your vehicles?


----------

